# Dringend Hilfe/Meinung erbeten - Chaos beim Schaltschrankbau



## elektro_mensch (7 Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich bräuchte mal dringend eine oder mehrere Einschätzungen zu einen Vorhaben in "unserer" Firma.

Schön wäre es auch wenn sich jemand mit Vorschriften auskennt.
Ich halte mich mal mit meiner persönlichen Bewertung zurück, nur soviel am liebsten würde ich mich weigern so etwas zu bauen.

Also ich schildere mal den Fall.
In einem Produktionsbereich gibt einen Anlagenteil der aus zweit Teilen besteht. Ein Teil ist fest montiert und der andere Teil ist mobil. Auf dem mobilen Teil ist der Schaltschrank montiert mit Steuerung, Panel, FU´s u.s.w.

Der mobile Teil hat zwei Positionen - eine für die Produktion - eine für die Reinigung. (Wenn Produziert wird wird er in die Produktionpostion geschoben und beim Reinigen in die Reinigungsposition)

Die beiden Anlagenteile sind mit mehren Kabel verbunden die immer irgendwie im Weg rumhängen und wirklich äußert unpraktisch angebracht sind. Das ist betriebsintern völlig unstrittig und auch das da eine Änderung erfolgen soll und muss.

Die genaue Planung habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen aber das was ich weiß läßt mich doch sehr nachdenklich werden.

Also geplant ist den Schaltschrank außerhalb des Produktions- und Reinigungsbereich aufzustellen.
Den festen Anlagenteil mit seinen diversen Motor- und Steuerleitungen fest an den Schaltschrank anzuschliessen.
Soweit so gut kein Problem.

Der mobile Teil soll mit jeweils 2 Steckdosen (Harting-Stecker 18 polig) verbunden werden. Also an der Reinigungspostion kommen zwei Steckdosen und an der Produktionspostion kommen zwei Steckdose.
Je nachdem wo sich der Anlagenteil dann befindet sollen da dann die Stecker eingesteckt werden.
Die Steckdosen sollen mit zwei geschirmten 18 adrigen Kabel an den Schaltschrank angeschlossen werden.

Über diese "Kabelverbindungen" sollen dann 6 Motoren angetrieben werden, alle mit FU gesteuert und alle mit unterschiedlichen einstellbaren Frequenz (was in der Praxis auch so ist) (alle Motoren haben einen Temperaturfühler)eine 20 mA Schleife für ein Füllstandssensor (geht direkt auf die Analogkarte der SPS), dann noch ein paar SPS-Ausgänge für Ventile, Leuchtmelder, Hupe und ein paar SPS-Eingänge für die Abfrage der Ventilstellungen. 

Die Steckdosen sollen einfach paralell aufgelegt werden, d.h. die nicht benutzte Steckdose wird nicht abgefragt und auch nicht weggeschaltet sondern führt alle Spannungen inklusive der FU-gesteuerten Motorspannungen.

"Berühungsschutz" ist durch einen Blechdeckel gegeben. Evtl kommen noch Blindstecker hin aber die werden auch nicht abgefragt. Das ist besonders interssant wenn dort eine Nassreinigung (Spritzen mit dicken Wasserschläuchen) durchgeführt wird, dann steht die mobile Anlage auf der Reinigungsposition und wird dort betrieben und auf der Produktionsposition wo auch nass gereinigt wird befindet sich eine offene mit Spannung versorgte Steckdose (mal abgesehen vom Blechdeckel).
Außerdem sind die Stecker überhaupt nicht gegen das "Ziehen" unter Spannung geschützt. Wenn jetzt irgendwer mal auf die Idee kommt den Stecker zuziehen, voll unter Saft (ist auch kein Pilotstecker vorgesehn oder ähnliches) und wenn sowas geht wissen wir ja alle das es auch irgendwann passiert und wenn es das ständig wechselnde Personal der Reinigungsfirma (Zeitarbeit) macht.

Durch die Aufteilung der Kabel ist es äußerst warscheinlich das mehre Spanungen in einem Kabel sind, sprich Drehstrom (Motorleistung) und Steuerspannung (24 Volt DC).

Ich würde gern mal eure Meinung dazu hören was ihr generell dazu sagt
Dann konkrett 

1) dürfen die 400 Volt und die 24 Volt in eine Leitung ?
(ich habe das noch nie gemacht und käme auch gar nicht auf die Idee)

2) Ist es erlaubt mehre FU-betriebene Motorleitungen in einem Kabel zu verlegen ?
(Auf so eine Idee käme ich auch nicht)

3) Stören die sich nicht gegenseitig ? Der Schirm ist ja nur außen
vernünftig auflegen kann man den Schirm ja ehe nicht

4) Fängt man sich durch die paralell betriebene offen Steckdose nicht Störsignale ein.

5) Ist es zulässig das die Stecker nicht "abzugssicher sind" - sprich erst die Leistung ausschalten dann kann ich die Stecker ziehen (was weiß ich meintewegen durch eine Tür mit Türschalter gesichert oder irgend sowas) ?

Also ich wäre über möglichst viel Feedback dankbar !
Heute abend muss ich warscheinlich ausführlich begründen warum das alles murks ist und bin über weitere Meinungen sehr dankbar - auch über kontroverse.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe !


----------



## vierlagig (7 Oktober 2008)

zu 1.: es ist zulässig, aber nicht schön

zu 2./3.: kommt drauf an  ... imho ist es aber nicht verboten

zu 4.: nö, ist ja quasi wie eine klemmleiste ... kein geschlossener stromkreis, keine störungen

zu 5.: eine mechanische verriegelung, also bügel am stecker ist abzugssicherheit, wer dann zieht, tut das bewußt

zum gesamten problem:

mit zwei steckern würd ich das wahrscheinlich genauso mumpitz finden wie du. besonders wenn standardstecker eingesetzt werden sollen. mit hybridsteckern sieht die sache schon anders aus...

wie weit sind arbeits- und reinigungsposition von einander entfernt? ist es irgendwie möglich sinnvoll eine schleppkette anzubringen? das wäre für mich, wenn machbar, erste wahl.


----------



## blasterbock (7 Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du 24 Volt Signale zusammen mit den FU-Leitungen in einem Kabel führst, wirst Du meines Erachtens keinen Fuß auf den Boden bekommen. Die Einstreuungen auf die 24 Volt Leitungen sind überhaupt nicht kontrollierbar. 
Wenn Du dann noch analoge Signale mit in diese Kabel führst, dann wird wohl gar nichts mehr richtig funktionieren. 
Da kannst Du nur was machen mit Hybridleitungen.
Die Kabel der Motore würde ich in einem 24 poligen Stecker zusammenfassen (6 x 4 Adern), der eine Schutzleiterdraht wird Dir vermutlich nicht genug Querschnitt bringen für deine 6 Antriebe.
Die anderen Signale kannst Du dann in einem weiteren Kabel und Steckvorrichtung führen.


----------



## MSB (7 Oktober 2008)

Der Mobile Teil ist doch für sich genommen "autark", jedenfalls verstehe ich das so.

Was sind die bestehenden 





> sind mit mehren Kabel verbunden


 ?
Was hat man sich darunter vorzustellen?

So wie ich das momentan verstehe, wäre meine erste Wahl, die Leistung über CEE jeweils eine an beiden Positionen,
und den Bus (z.B. Profibus) über jeweils einen Harting Stecker an den Positionen.
Die Steuerung ansich bleibt vor Ort.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
wegen dem "was sind für Signale in einer Leitung" schliesse ich mich *Blasterblock* an. Es gibt nichts schöneres als hinter EMV-Fehlern herzusuchen ...

Ansonsten ist das Wichtigste schon gesagt.

Was mir an deiner Beschreibung aufgefallen ist und das wäre dann auch meine Anregung :
- Es hängen viele Einzel-Leitungen herum
- du hast Messfühler, Steuersignale und Umrichter mit Motoren
Warum baut ihr den 2. Schrank nicht als dezentrale Perepherie zum Hauptschrank auf ? Das hiesse dann, dass du nur 2 Zuleitungen (24V und 400V) und ein Buskabel verlegen mußt. Alles, was zu dem beweglichen Anlagenteil gehört, wird auch in dessen Schaltschrank angeschlossen und verarbeitet - also DP-Station, die die Steuersignale liefert, die Messfühler aufnimmt und auch die dort befindlichen FU's steuert (und was noch so anliegt).

Gruß
LL


----------



## Deltal (7 Oktober 2008)

Und um Idee von Larry Laffer nochmal zu erweitern: Warum dann die dezentrale Station dann nicht über zb. Funk ansteueren?

Es müsste dann nur die 400V umgesteckt werden, fertig. (Eventuell noch ein Kabel für die Sicherheitssignale, falls die Maschine in einem Sicherheitsbereich steht).

Wir haben schon mal mehrere FUs über ein Kabel laufen lassen. Das ist kein Problem. Motorenleitungen und Steuersignale würde ich möglichst vermeiden.

In diesem Falle waren die Stecker in einem Sicherheitsbereich, also konnte man die Motoren nicht "unter Spannung" ziehen.


----------



## JesperMP (7 Oktober 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Warum baut ihr den 2. Schrank nicht als dezentrale Perepherie zum Hauptschrank auf ? Das hiesse dann, dass du nur 2 Zuleitungen (24V und 400V) und ein Buskabel verlegen mußt. Alles, was zu dem beweglichen Anlagenteil gehört, wird auch in dessen Schaltschrank angeschlossen und verarbeitet - also DP-Station, die die Steuersignale liefert, die Messfühler aufnimmt und auch die dort befindlichen FU's steuert (und was noch so anliegt).


*ACK*

Genau so mache ich auf ein machinentyp das wir bauen.
Bei mir gibt es nur 3 kabeln:
400V (*).
Busleitung.
Sicherheitskreis (**).

*: 24V ist in decentralen panel erzeugt.
**: In decentralen panel gibt es ein sicherheitsrelais und schütze das die FU's ausschaltet. Mit ein F (sicherheits) SPS konnte ich eigentlich auch diesen teil etwas vereinfachen.

Ein problem ist das beobachtung von diversen fühlern und aktuatoren. Es ist eigentlich nicht möglich weil das ganze machine hinter ein sicherheitstür befindet. Also muss alle fühlern und aktuatoren sichtbar sein auf den HMI.


----------



## vierlagig (7 Oktober 2008)

also dafür das da "dringend" drüber steht gibt es relativ wenig feedback vom themenstarter ... schon eigenartig ...


----------



## elektro_mensch (7 Oktober 2008)

*nachtschicht*



vierlagig schrieb:


> also dafür das da "dringend" drüber steht gibt es relativ wenig feedback vom themenstarter ... schon eigenartig ...


 
Hallo erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten....
Ich fang hier mal an.

Ich hab Nachtschicht - da wird mir der "Rotz" vor die Füße geknallt "mach mal", daraufhin hab ich hier moregns meinen Frust reingeschrieben und gehofft (und das wie sich rausstellt ja auch nicht zu unrecht) das hier ein paar Leute  bis abends antwortenund dann gings ins Bett - deshalb hab ich nicht mehr geantwortet.
 mfg


----------



## marlob (7 Oktober 2008)

elektro_mensch schrieb:


> ..
> Ich hab Nachtschicht - da wird mir der "Rotz" vor die Füße geknallt "mach mal", daraufhin hab ich hier moregns meinen Frust reingeschrieben und gehofft (und das wie sich rausstellt ja auch nicht zu unrecht) das hier ein paar Leute  bis abends antwortenund dann gings ins Bett - deshalb hab ich nicht mehr geantwortet.
> mfg


Der VL ist halt manchmal etwas ungeduldig ;-)
Der kann halt nicht verstehen, das nicht jeder 24 Stunden täglich hier im Forum online ist ;-)


----------



## blasterbock (7 Oktober 2008)

> 3) Stören die sich nicht gegenseitig ? Der Schirm ist ja nur außen
> vernünftig auflegen kann man den Schirm ja ehe nicht


Wenn Du wenig Probleme haben willst, dann sieh zu, dass der Schirm vernünftig aufgelegt wird.
Analogwerte einseitig an der hochohmigen Seite (SPS-Eingang), FU's beidseitig auflegen.


----------



## elektro_mensch (7 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> zu 1.: es ist zulässig, aber nicht schön.


Also dann gehört es auf jedenfall verboten.
Ich habe das auch noch in keiner Anlage gesehen, auch in "unseren" Betrieb nicht. Wenn ich ein Kabel habe und verdrahte da 24 Volt führende Adern erwarte ich auch nicht das die 220 Volt oder mehr haben - ehrlich hab ich noch nirgends gesehen - und ich weiß nicht warum man da "betriebsinteren Standarts" (also ungeschriebene) aufgeben soll. 
Für mich ist das einfach nur Pfusch und es nervt mich das ich so Kram verdrahten soll.



vierlagig schrieb:


> zu 2./3.: kommt drauf an  ... imho ist es aber nicht verboten.


zu 2. Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die mit unterschiedlichen Frequenzen laufenden MOtoren sich in der Leitung nicht beeinflussen zumal ein FU alle drei Miunten (ist einstellbar aber ich glaub das ist der aktuelle Wert) runterfährt und in der Gegenrichtung wieder anläuft - also im Grunde die ganze Zeit die Frequenz ändert.

Wie soll denn die Schirmung vernünftig zu dem einzelnen Motoren laufen
In allen Beschreibungen von FU´s die ich zur Hand habe (u.a. Danfoss, Mitsubihi, Micromaster) wird immer nur ein Motor in einem seperaten Kabel angezeigt und sogar empfohlen den Schutzleiter extern zu führen (machen wir auch nicht) aber im ganzen Werk ist es bisher so ein Motor ein FU eine geschirmten Leitung fertig.



vierlagig schrieb:


> zu 4.: nö, ist ja quasi wie eine klemmleiste ... kein geschlossener stromkreis, keine störungen


 
Okay, das ist ein Argument, da bin ich vielleicht voreingenommen



vierlagig schrieb:


> zu 5.: eine mechanische verriegelung, also bügel am stecker ist abzugssicherheit, wer dann zieht, tut das bewußt


 
Mag sein aber das ist Theroie, der Stecker wird warscheinlich dreimal am Tag (also einmal pro Schicht) gezogen oder/gesteckt. Da sind die Bügel bald ab, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.




vierlagig schrieb:


> zum gesamten problem:
> mit zwei steckern würd ich das wahrscheinlich genauso mumpitz finden wie du. besonders wenn standardstecker eingesetzt werden sollen. mit hybridsteckern sieht die sache schon anders aus...


 
Dummerweise kann ich mit dem Begriff "hybridsteckern" nichts anfangen.



vierlagig schrieb:


> wie weit sind arbeits- und reinigungsposition von einander entfernt? ist es irgendwie möglich sinnvoll eine schleppkette anzubringen? das wäre für mich, wenn machbar, erste wahl.


 
max 5 Meter.  eine von der Decke abgehängte Schleppkette wär kein Problem. Soll nicht sein.

mfg


----------



## blasterbock (7 Oktober 2008)

Aus Deinem Kabel vom Stecker gehts Du auf einen Zwischenklemmenkasten. Und da legst Du die Schirme so auf, wie es sich gehört.
Dass die FU's sich gegenseitig beeinflussen, halte ich für nicht wahrscheinlich, dafür sind die Spannungen in den Leitungen zu hoch.
Denk aber daran, dass der einzelne Schutzleiter in dem Gesamtkabel für 6 Antriebe zu klein dimensioniert ist.


----------



## elektro_mensch (7 Oktober 2008)

blasterbock schrieb:


> Wenn Du 24 Volt Signale zusammen mit den FU-Leitungen in einem Kabel führst, wirst Du meines Erachtens keinen Fuß auf den Boden bekommen. Die Einstreuungen auf die 24 Volt Leitungen sind überhaupt nicht kontrollierbar.
> Wenn Du dann noch analoge Signale mit in diese Kabel führst, dann wird wohl gar nichts mehr richtig funktionieren.


 
Die Befürchtung hab ich ja auch - zumal das m.E. alles ein selbstgeschaffenes völlig unnötiges Problem wird.



blasterbock schrieb:


> Da kannst Du nur was machen mit Hybridleitungen.


 
Ja Hybridleitungen kenne ich auch nicht vermute aber es sind Kabel in denen mehrere seperat geschirmte Leitungen zusammengefasst sind.



blasterbock schrieb:


> Die Kabel der Motore würde ich in einem 24 poligen Stecker zusammenfassen (6 x 4 Adern), der eine Schutzleiterdraht wird Dir vermutlich nicht genug Querschnitt bringen für deine 6 Antriebe.
> .


 
Pling plong die Kabel hat schon wer gezogen, jeweils 2x 18 adrig und einmal nochmal 12 adrig. Ein Sinnvolle kombination zwischen Leistung und Steuerung kann ich nicht erkennen.
Über den "dünnen" Schutzleiter hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht.




blasterbock schrieb:


> Die anderen Signale kannst Du dann in einem weiteren Kabel und Steckvorrichtung führen.


 
Wie gesagt ich bin da vor ziemlich vollendete Tatsachen gestellt worden und ärgere mich.


----------



## blasterbock (7 Oktober 2008)

Wer auch immer das bei Euch entschieden hat, so zu machen, weiss nichts um die entstehenden Kosten bei Fehlersuche auf Grund von EMV-Problemen.
Es mag ja alles am Anfang alles funktionieren. 
Dann kommt irgendwann in der Nachtschicht der Gau, Antriebe fahren unkontrolliert, Maschinenteile werden zerstört, die Produktqualität wird unkontrollierbar.
Der Gau passiert, weil die Luft besonders trocken ist, oder besonders feucht ist, oder weil im Hof ein LKW-Fahrer mit CB-Funk arbeitet.

Beim Schutzleiter im Kabel gibt es ganz klare Richtlinien, wo die maximale Strombelastbarkeit liegt und die darfst Du mit der Gesamtleistung Deiner 6 Antriebe nicht überschreiten.

Hybridkabel sind Kabelaufbauten, bei denen mehrere Kabel zu einem gemeinsamen Kabel zusammengefasst werden (z.B. ein Scart-Kabel vom Fernseher).


----------



## elektro_mensch (7 Oktober 2008)

blasterbock schrieb:


> Wer auch immer das bei Euch entschieden hat, so zu machen, weiss nichts um die entstehenden Kosten bei Fehlersuche auf Grund von EMV-Problemen.).


 
Daher ich hier nie sagen werden wo ich arbeite kann ich tiefster Überzeugung sagen, dass du uneingeschränkt Recht hast.



blasterbock schrieb:


> Es mag ja alles am Anfang alles funktionieren.
> Dann kommt irgendwann in der Nachtschicht der Gau, Antriebe fahren unkontrolliert, Maschinenteile werden zerstört, die Produktqualität wird unkontrollierbar..


 
Wenn da irgendwann in der Nacht passiert und ich hab Schicht klingel ich den "Verantwortlichen oder den Veranlasser" (ich weiß nicht was der bessere Begriff ist) aus dem Bett. Kannste aber glauben.

Vielen Dank jedenfalls für eure Antworten, auch wenn ich mir ein anderes Ergebnis gewünscht hätte habe ich hier wenigstens Verständnis gefunden.

Dann hoffe ich mal das das nicht so dicke kommt wie es sich gestern Nacht dargestellt hat und wenn es nicht funktioniert schreib ich wieder 

So nochmal dnke für eure Beiträge und schöne Grüße
mfg


----------



## vierlagig (7 Oktober 2008)

elektro_mensch schrieb:


> Vielen Dank jedenfalls für eure Antworten, auch wenn ich mir ein anderes Ergebnis gewünscht hätte habe ich hier wenigstens Verständnis gefunden.



ein anderes ergebnis als: "mach das nicht!" "lass die finger von sonem scheiß!" "machs lieber so... (die dezentralisierung hat mir am besten gefallen)!" ???


----------



## elektro_mensch (8 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ein anderes ergebnis als: "mach das nicht!" "lass die finger von sonem scheiß!" "machs lieber so... (die dezentralisierung hat mir am besten gefallen)!" ???


 
Hallo, da habe ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt.
Ale Ergebnis hätte ich mir gewünscht (z.B.) 24 Volt und 400 Volt in einem Kabel wären verboten steht da und da...

Für die Beiträge habe ich mich ja ausdrücklich bedankt.
mfg


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (22 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ein anderes ergebnis als: "mach das nicht!" "lass die finger von sonem scheiß!" "machs lieber so... (die dezentralisierung hat mir am besten gefallen)!" ???


 


Ich glaube du verstehst da was falsch.....So wie ich das sehe ist "Elektro_Mensch" nicht der,der irgend einen Einfluss auf die Planung dieses Desasters hat......


Vieleher ein ausführendes Organ das versucht ein Gesetz zu finden um das Desaster zu hindern.


Da ihm das aber keiner liefern kann,wird er nun wohl oder übel den Dreck den sich irgend ein Vollidiot ausgedacht hat in die Tat umsetzten müssen.

Natürlich ist die Idee mit dem dezentralem Aufbau viel besser,aber darum gings ja eigentlich hier gar nicht.

Ich spreche aus leidvoller Erfahrung und musste auch schon viele Sachen umsetzen die sich ein hirnloses Stück Ingeneur ausgedacht hat.......

Manchmal kann mans durch argumentation verhindern und manchmal kann man nur später sagen "ich habs euch ja gleich gesagt......"


----------



## elektro_mensch (4 November 2008)

*danke schön*



Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verstehst da was falsch.....So wie ich das sehe ist "Elektro_Mensch" nicht der,der irgend einen Einfluss auf die Planung dieses Desasters hat............"


 
Vielen Dank für deine verständnisvollen wenn auch drastischen Worte.
Du hast es genau erfasst, so ist es.

Irgendwie konnte ich mich davor drücken, Hand anzulegen. Trotzdem ist das jetzt in Betrieb genommen worden.

Ist das eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen, dass der Leuchtmelder im Reset-Taster anfängt zu glimmen wenn die Motoren laufen 

Finster, finster Herr Elektromeister.......


----------



## wincc (5 November 2008)

dieses glimmen habe ich auch schon gesehn =)

nur auf meine frage hin woher das kommt (ich wusste es ja) bekam ich zur antwort 

zitat
"das sind diese modernen LED-Beleuchtungen mit den Alten Birnen ist sowas nie vorgekommen ... und wenn doch dann höchstens nur mit GLimm-Lampen. .........und die setzen wir normal nicht ein "
zitat ende


..... oh weh oh weh


----------



## DenEinen (12 November 2008)

Die Frage, die ich mir stelle dabei ist - was ist wenn ein 2. Mobilteil in die 2. Stecmöglichkeit eingesteckt wird? Oder ist dieses Problem völlig ausgeschloßen?

Gruß Toni


----------

